# Indian fantails



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi,
I have 4 mated pair of Indian fantails and they have been trying to mate for two months now. The oldest pair is 3 years old. I was wondering if i needed to trim any feathers or something else.

Thanks for your help

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Some breeder say you have to trim the tail feathers of the hen and (if any) the foot feathers of the cock.


----------

